# Extra battery for canon SL1/100D. Get original?



## cellomaster27 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey guys!
I have a couple questions... I am getting a 100D as of today and I am already realizing the need for extra batteries. The life of the battery is quite short according to the many reviews out there. Besides the original battery (875mAh 7.2V), is it okay/safe to buy a non genuine battery that may have a higher mAh value? The original costs so much more than the "third" party batteries. I don't want the battery to explode or leak on me. I've had great experiences with the genuine battery that came with my t2i. Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2013)

Many people are happy with 3rd party batteries. Some 3rd party batteries are no different from OEM, some are produced with poor QC or without protective circuitry. The manufacturers don't say which are which. Your call.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Many people are happy with 3rd party batteries. Some 3rd party batteries are no different from OEM, some are produced with poor QC or without protective circuitry. The manufacturers don't say which are which. Your call.



Gah. That's the scary part, no?  45 dollars for a new genuine battery versus... I could get almost five of them third party batteries for the same price. Zzzzzzzzz. Thanks


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 27, 2013)

I highly recommend Wasabi batteries, at least their LP-E6's. I have two of them and I almost always use them instead of my Canon on because they last so long, easily over a thousand shoots and come with a charger you can plug into your car which is great for road trips. I can't make any promises about their other batteries but if the ones for the SL1 are anywhere near as close as there LP-E6's, they would be amazing batteries for a great price.


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 27, 2013)

The battery life I've seen in practice is significantly better than the published info (2x to 3x at least), and that's without any battery saving changes to the settings like disabling image review.


----------



## sjschall (Jun 29, 2013)

With Canon batteries you get risk-free quality and peace of mind, but you pay. I say if you get paid for your work, then no doubt buy original Canon batteries. Otherwise, 3rd party should be fine, but keep it to a known brand (something you can get on B&H, for example, with good reviews). Don't get a no-name ebay battery.


----------



## tgara (Jun 29, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> The battery life I've seen in practice is significantly better than the published info (2x to 3x at least), and that's without any battery saving changes to the settings like disabling image review.



IM observing the same thing with my SL1. Life of the OEM battery that came with the camera is quite good for regular shooting. I've shot with mine all day and the battery goes down to about half. That's just stills, no movies or Live View.

As for batteries, I personally use only original Canon batteries in all my cameras. Others, however, have had good luck with third-party brands such as Sterlingtek or what Wasabi. The choice is really up to you. But do be on the lookout for counterfeit batteries. This is where you can really mess up your camera.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 29, 2013)

tgara said:


> Swphoto said:
> 
> 
> > The battery life I've seen in practice is significantly better than the published info (2x to 3x at least), and that's without any battery saving changes to the settings like disabling image review.
> ...



Wow. Thanks guys! I was noticing the same thing.. The battery life is fairly good! But I like to have an extra battery especially for videos and trips. I'm leaning towards buying the original. True that it's expensive but I won't run any risks.  thank you all for your advice!!


----------

